# Liberty's Boer Goats waiting thread.



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

We are getting close to our mini "kidding season"

We have 3 does due starting in December and ending in February. I hope this isn't to early but I need goat people to share my excitement with!

Sawyer is our first doe due on December 23rdish, we are crossing our fingers for Christmas kids. How fun would naming them be! She is bred to our black buck so a black doe kid would be nice but I've been careful not to tell her what I want.  I'll post pictures of her from a few weeks ago to recently. How many do y'all think she will have, just for fun. I think she's got a whole herd in there-it has to be triplets at least. 

































Next is Reign she is due the 14th of February. She is recently started to show and I'm thinking twins on her. She was also bred to our Black Buck so it will be fun to see what they produce. How many do you think she'll have?









And last is our Nigerian doe Chloe we bought her bred and told she was put in with the buck the first week of September so that would put her around the same time Reign is. She isn't showing much of any yet, so I'm thinking really small twins or a single.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good, happy kidding.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you Toth Boer goats.

I just realized Chloe's pictures didn't post so here they are.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Not early at all! I start in 50 days and I'm ready for a count down  they all look great! I can't wait to see what you get


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Beautiful goats! I'm guessing twins for Sawyer and Reign, and a single for Chloe.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm guessing they'll all have twins. Good luck


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Twins would be super ideal for everyone!

We plan on pulling all the kids from Chloe and bottle raising so she can have as many as she wants


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I just sold our herd sire so I threw Jayde in with him a few months earlier than I wanted to! He leaves the middle of December so fingers crossed they get the job done. I loved their last kid crop *think pink on this pair lol* 

I have a question for you all, sense my buck is selling do you think it would be ok to throw in my yearling a few months early as well? I planned on breeding in her in February putting her at a year and 3 months, so she would at almost 2 years then, would it be okay for her to kid at a year and a half?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

As long as she is a good weight and pretty healthy you will probably be fine. But I do dairy, and usually dairy does get bred earlier. So not totally sure. 

It's kinda tough getting rid of your buck in the middle of breeding season. I did that this year and still have no idea if the doe I wanted bred is actually bred. Guess I'll just have to wait and see


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

If it's too early, then I am in trouble, because I started my waiting thread last week for my December and January kids! Haha! I am guessing triplets, twins, twins  I say you can use Christmas names for any kids born in the month of December! I had triplet bucklings once named Frosty, Frankincense, and Tiny Tim... totally unrelated Christmas references


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I say triplets, twins, single. Good luck! Pretty girls!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I am keeping his son and can always breed the yearling later but I am really wanting to breed her to my black buck as they both have Black and tan in their background. So I think I'm gonna throw her in and see if she even gets bred before he leaves. She is a good weight she is smaller compared to everyone else but she is also the youngest one besides our 5 month olds so I don't have much to compare her to.

Here is a picture of Jayde this will be her second kidding.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Do you know how much she weighs? 
If she is big enough I would put her in with the buck.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> I just sold our herd sire so I threw Jayde in with him a few months earlier than I wanted to! He leaves the middle of December so fingers crossed they get the job done. I loved their last kid crop *think pink on this pair lol*
> 
> I have a question for you all, sense my buck is selling do you think it would be ok to throw in my yearling a few months early as well? I planned on breeding in her in February putting her at a year and 3 months, so she would at almost 2 years then, would it be okay for her to kid at a year and a half?


I had 4 that I bought that were in that same boat last year and I went with it. 3 had singles and raised the kids, grew well and kept weight decently. The 4th has twins and it was a little hard on her weight wise so she got spoiled with extras. I would do it again though.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh good, I'm not to worried then. She is one that I'm considering selling if she doesn't do good anyway-so if she does great then she might get to stay longer. 

We caught Sawyer last night and you can feel kids in there. I'm going to be really shocked if it's just one. The wait is officially killing me!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

When do I worry about udder development with Sawyer? She doesn't have any development. I've read they can bag up at the very last second true?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. They can bag up at birth.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

People are funny!

The buyer for my buck just backed out because he thought $200 for a 321 mile trip was to much to charge as a delivery fee. He then went on to tell me he thought my asking price of $650 included transportation cost. I feel like my buck is underpriced as it it-he has shown and done amazing both times, throws great kids, gentle with the does, and great with fences. He also throws color which is an added bonus. I'm a little bummed the sell fell through because we are a few to many bucks right now with 3 does to kid but I ain't in the business to sell goats for free


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> When do I worry about udder development with Sawyer? She doesn't have any development. I've read they can bag up at the very last second true?


Has she kidded in the past?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

She was bred last year for February/march kids got toxemia and missed carried about 2 months out from kidding.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I wouldn't worry then. They can be all over the map with when they build an udder, especially 2nd kidding and on.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> People are funny!
> 
> The buyer for my buck just backed out because he thought $200 for a 321 mile trip was to much to charge as a delivery fee. He then went on to tell me he thought my asking price of $650 included transportation cost. I feel like my buck is underpriced as it it-he has shown and done amazing both times, throws great kids, gentle with the does, and great with fences. He also throws color which is an added bonus. I'm a little bummed the sell fell through because we are a few to many bucks right now with 3 does to kid but I ain't in the business to sell goats for free


Don't let It bother you, hard I know lol but if you do it will drive you nuts! Everyone has their own way of figuring things in their head but that doesn't mean you are not fair, of too fair. I always have to tell myself different strokes for different folks and move on. 
Also you are correct some pain in the behind does will wait till the last minute on the udders. I have learned not to depend on them! Before I retired my lamancha she wouldn't get a udder till the kids were on the ground. No joke went from nothing to a gallon a milking keeping kids on her! I figured it was just because she was older but after a boer doe I had in the going to the sale in the morning pen had her kid the night before I shipped her I don't count on those suckers at all! And placentas! Don't get me started on how untrustworthy those things are lol


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Good to know- she had me going "I think I feel kids in there, I know I'm not on crack, but what if you aren't bred!?!?" Lol 

Can they have more than one placenta? A breeder that helps me tons swears only one, and I think if I remember right Jessica you had a few does with more than one?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

NO!!!! Don’t trust it, they for sure can have more then one. I almost lost a doe last year because she had a single and then dropped it, next morning (about 16 hours) there was 2 feet hanging out of her. Then of course like 20 of them thought that was just hilarious so they had 2 as well. They took pity on me this year and they all followed the rule of one but I learned real fast not to trust it so now I bounce everyone after


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with that.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't want to start another post so I thought I'd ask here...I put Jayde in the the buck 2 nights ago and she was in standing heat late last night through today. Well I noticed she was acting as if she was hurting. She was walking around all bunched up, would lay on the ground and throw her head back in the air and looked extremely comfortable. Her doe kid is still nursing on her so I thought maybe her udder might be full and uncomfortable so I milked a bit out and she continued acting like she was hurting. I hand bred her two more times and put her back into the doe pen. Is the walking around hunched up a normal thing? She was up eating at dinner with everyone else and walking around a bit more normal.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Her udder didn’t feel hot or anything right? I haven’t ever noticed one acting any different after being bred. I would get a temp and keep a eye on her just in case but it could be something as minor as when the buck was breeding her she stumbled and hurt her ankle but I would watch her close to be safe


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Udder felt normal, milk looked normal. Her lady bits were puffy and irritated, could he have just been really rough with her? She did seem better at dinner, but if she is still acting off in the morning I'll take her temp. A goat friend of mine said to give her something for the pain in the morning if she's still showing sings of discomfort, should I?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I had a doe that would arch her back occasionally for several days after breeding.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He very well could have been rough with her. I would figure it that was the case then she should be better by morning anyways so I’m not sure on pain meds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she today?

Hunching is normal for a very short time after being bred. But to carry on with it isn't. 
Get a temp on her as suggested. 

Bucks can get rough with the does. So it is a possibility.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

My mother ended up feeding this morning and said she was up begging for food walking around being her normal jerk self. Lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Don’t you love it when the jerks go back to normal lol I’m happy she is back normal though


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Jayde was in raging heat this afternoon so I brought her back to Boomer and let him cover her two more times-she was covered four yesterday that I saw so I'm hoping he got the job done. Abbie looks to have been Covered too. He is being Nice to Abbie so we are gonna leave her in with him for another 18-21 days just to make sure she is then pull her as well. I love when I catch their heats perfectly like Jaydes. I feel like it leaves less room for a guessing game.

I also got some updated pictures! 
Here is Sawyer
















Still no udder development-But looking back I pulled her out of the Buck pen a few weeks after the bred date I have on her so she could be due in January.

Reign got huge overnight poor girl is trying every position to stay comfortable 

































And then little miss Chloe! I think she is starting to show a bit too! She is super cute-roly-poly


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is doing better.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Sawyer's got it right! Lay in front of the hay feeder so you only have to lift your head to eat instead of standing-saves energy that way!  (Don't mind all the wasted hay in the second picture that's out Pygmies pen. They waste so much hay its not even funny.) She is up and moving throughout the day for the most part but if I see her doing this more often I'm thinking about starting her on PT prevention, with some nutridrench and maybe some b12 we lost her 1st pregnancy to toxemia so I'm keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a pretty girl, getting her to move around is good for her.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Abigail is bred for May kids. I really went back and forth on pulling her out after the sale of my buck fell through but I thought it would be interesting to see the difference in breeding them at a year compared to a year and a half so I left her in with the buck and we saw her bred 4 times tonight and pulled her. Fingers crossed I don't regret it lol 









The days seem to be going by slower and slower as we get closer to Sawyers due date! Still nothing in the udder department, what if she isn't bred  I'm dying lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Lol. AT least you have a due date


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Lol. AT least you have a due date


I have a due date on everyone but Sawyer I never saw her breed-just evidence lol which means nothing so I have 3 possibilities on her but everyone else was hand bred which is nice.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Abigail is a beauty. Besides her do you have any other does that you are hoping to breed soon?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> I have a due date on everyone but Sawyer I never saw her breed-just evidence lol which means nothing so I have 3 possibilities on her but everyone else was hand bred which is nice.


Oh I thought you did. She is seriously going to drive you crazy then.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Goat_Scout said:


> Abigail is a beauty. Besides her do you have any other does that you are hoping to breed soon?


Not until the summer. If One of my Boer doelings (who will be a year old by then) is big enough and everything goes smoothly breeding Abigail this young I might breed her. But we will have almost all our small breed goats bred this summer.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How many Nigies/Pygmies do you have now? Speaking of which, how are the new(ish) Pygmy does' hooves?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

We have the two Pygmies, two nigies. One is bred for February kids. We are picking up 5 more Nigerians the end of this month. So we will have 9 total. 

I've read that their feet issues are a genetic thing with Pygmies. With a few trims they are a bit better. But I don't see them changing much.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Sawyer tonight...I don't know do y'all think she is pregnant? Maybe I have my dates off and we have another month to go instead of a few weeks. She's definitely going to mess with me until I see kids hit the ground.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yeeeeaaah, unfortunately she doesn't look very close to kidding to me.  Has she kidded before (sorry, I don't remember if you mentioned this or not)?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

She aborted her last pregnancy due to toxemia. I swear I feel babies in their! I'm going to laugh so hard if she comes up open lol


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Is she developing much of an udder yet? Maybe she just still has a month to go.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She still has a ways to go on that udder.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Some does will develop overnight though - so you never know. 
But, her vulva doesn't look puffy at all and so I do think she has a ways to go based on that.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

No udder development at all-well on one side she is a bit "puffy" but that started way back a month or so after I pulled her out of the Buck pen.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My friend we are dealing with animals that have a sick sense of humor! If you rely on udders one will throw you for a loop lol I know if told this story a million times but I have always read older does may not make a udder till right before or right after kidding, so when a FF had no udder no puffy girly parts I put her in the pen with kids to take to the sale in the morning. Few hours later she started screaming bloody murder which I was sure she was dying and then her water broke lol I rely on NOTHING!!!! If she is following the books though I say she is not close but don’t let your guard down!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree Jessica.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

My doe that is due Jan 11 is driving me crazy too! NO udder development at all! Just wanted to let you know that you aren't the only one dealing with the torture of an annoying pregnant(?) goat!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Am I crazy or does she look puffy in her lady bits?  Definitely only a question I can post on here. 









Reign has officially gotten a new nickname "Walrus Reign" she is looking huge and getting a baby udder. Super cute!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Look at how big Reign is getting!
















At least I know for sure Reign is bred. Sawyer hasn't changed much My parents swear there's no way she isn't bred I guess we are still playing the waiting game.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

More time will tell. 

They look good.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm still gonna do night checks even if I think she's open lol I would definitely me mad at my self if I found cold kids one morning. 
Here she is today.

















We are getting close to Chloe's due date and in super excited to see what her udder looks like.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Better to be safe than sorry, I am with you on that.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

any little ones yet


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have never done night checks. Of course, all my does (as yet) have been so nice as to kid during the day


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I have never done night checks. Of course, all my does (as yet) have been so nice as to kid during the day


your Does are to nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I go out at least 1 time a night, more if I see a goat showing signs. They have done early morning kiddings on me and one did a 11pm kidding in the past.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Today is one of the days I marked down for her. Nothing much has changed. 
We are thinking about using our dappled bucking on her if she comes up open. So I guess that's exciting


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Nothing from Sawyer! I am going to pen her with our buckling the next time it looks like she is coming onto heat. June/July kids won't be to bad I guess.

Reign and Chloe are getting huge! Poor Reign does nothing with out moaning and groaning the whole time 


















Milk stand training is going great with Chloe so far!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

poor girl she needs flags on each side of her to make sure she has the space to go in between things lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

I think it would be an understatement to say the last few weeks have been extremely stressful 

About 2 weeks ago it looked as if Reign had gone into early labor. All the signs were there. She didn't progress so my local goat friends said glove up and go in. She was what I thought to be 90% dilated but I couldn't feel kids. They said ok give her more time. Next day all signs went away and I had my friend out she checked her and said she was dilated but couldn't feel/find kids either. She thought let her be and watch her closely. Vet shrewdest with her. Next day another friend came out and said cervix had closed and to again watch her closely. Antibiotics given and we put her back out with the herd. Next weekend she acted like she was on labor again!! We just watched and watched and nothing progressed and she went back to acting normal again. No babies and nothing worrisome with her behavior or health so we are on baby watch with her "officially" as she is due the 4th of Feb super soon.

Chloe has gone past the due date her seller gave us as well. She was due the 24th of January and still holding out on us. I don't think she can much loner she miserable. 
Here are some pictures of her. Send us baby dust so we can have some kids here soon! 
















Udder form this morning is the first picture and udder from last night is the second picture.

Our kidding season end has been moved to June!!! We bred 4 of our Nigerian does! 2 our FF's which is really exciting! The other 2 with be second fresheners-they each had quads their first freshening so it should be fun to see what they have this time around. Sawyer also came up open so she was bred to our Black buck and is due June 16th!! 3rd times a charm right?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I’m sorry about Sawyer not being bred. 

Chloe looks close! 
Do you have pictures of Reign?


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Here are some pictures of Reign.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So big.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Reign kidded 2/5 with Quads!!! 2 boys and 2 girls. Total weight of 24 lbs. I had to pull all 4! They wanted to come out tail first, only the last one was head first but her legs were tucked under.

We are supplementing a few times a day but they all seem to be doing okay on mom.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow. So much cuteness at once.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

How cute!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!! Congrats


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

WOW! I can’t believe she had that many kids in her! Congratulations!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Omg. Congrats. That’s a lot of huggable babies!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats! All are nice sized too, glad they are doing well and that you were there to help out.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay!!! Congrats, they are so cute! She did such a good job


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you everyone! We are keeping the black and white one for sure! The two girls are on the end and the boys on the middle. We are holding onto the other doe until we see what the other 3 Boers give us this year. 

The first doe in the picture was 5lbs
Second baby is a little buckling he was the biggest at 10lbs
Third is a bucking the smallest at 4lbd
And the fourth a doeling at 5lbs as well.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

OOOOO so cute, you know which one is my fave, I'm so predictable :cooldude: it is wonderful she is a girl!!!!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

spidy1 said:


> OOOOO so cute, you know which one is my fave, I'm so predictable :cooldude: it is wonderful she is a girl!!!!


Right I was pulling babies and red after red came out! We were super excited the one doeling looked just like momma. Momma is my absolute favorite girl so it would be cool to have a mini her lol. 
I was fishing for the last one and out she came black and white!!! After cleaning her off the first thing I did was pull that little tail up! 
To make everything perfect everyone is clean 1x1 teats as well! Couldn't be more happier with them.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't know about everyone else, but I am finding it really hard not to be jealous...


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I would be terrified with quads. Trips even scare me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They are so sweet! Congrats!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but I am finding it really hard not to be jealous...


your not the only one!!!!


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Second set of Quads born here!! Chloe had 3 girls and 1 boy tonight!!! They are so stinking cute! I will have to get updated pictures of everyone tomorrow but for now enjoy these. ️

Reigns boys got disbudded today and are handling it great
!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you! For those of you that do kidding by yourself I don’t know how you do it. Both times we’ve had 3 people helping dry off babies attending to momma and I still felt like a chicken with my head cut of.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OMG they are so tiny!!! I know I’ve probably said this a million times but once they had new born nigis at the sale and one slipped threw the panel, it was so hard not to just take it and run lol a huge congrats!!!


----------

